# My house??



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

We bought our house back in 03. It was titled in my name only because H was recovering from a bankruptcy with his previous marriage. We married in 04. 

We have now separated and of course "now" he wanted us to go up together and put us both on the title to try and refinance ( to see about getting better interest rate).... of course he told me this the day after he set up a separate checking account for himself.. So of course I told him the house is staying in my name only... 

I figured he was trying to do this in case we divorce and he would have legal rights to the equity of the house? 

My question is that even though its in only my name , I will not be able to afford the payment on my own. So since he has still contributed to it, would he have any rights pertaining to the house?

I have an appt. with an attorney Wednesday to learn all my rights and to see about setting up a "legal" separation.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

If you purchased it during the marriage it's both of yours. Even if you purchased it before marriage he could be entitled to money from the equity the house has gained during the marriage. It's like this in many states.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Looked this up on internet, and it says for Ohio the house would be mine. Unless I added him to the title/deed, he would not be entitled to anything since it was purchased before we married.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

Funny you posted this today. Our mortgage is in H's name only although I am on the Note and the Deed (Don't know if there's a difference between those two documents). He told me today that he's going to refi to get my name ON the mortgage so that when it comes time to divorce I can take over the payments...he doesn't want any part of it or the equity were I to sell. This whole thing has sent me into a tailspin today. Facts and figures are drowning my brain. As much as I don't want to sell right now (want to wait until kids are out of high school) the thought of taking over the responsibility of home ownership is mind numbing to me.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm hoping he will have to give me money each month to help with bills, cause I will not be able to pay all on my own. I am thinking he figures he could trick me into getting his name on the title. 

Of course, he "told" me that he would continue to pay the necessity bills. But can't always go with someones word can we?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

So talked to lawyer, and it will stay "my house" no matter what, and he has no legal rights to any part of it. He gave me good information that helps protect me. I'm getting money out of my credit union and setting up a separate checking account for myself, and going to get my paycheck deposited in that account also. 

Said since only married 9 years, I would be able to receive a small amount of spousal support for a little while, just not long term.

The only part that was kinda funny was me explaining to him about what a keylogger is that I have on H's computer. His response was " Uhmmmm,, that's not in my notes, and we didn't have this discussion.


----------

